

Ask HN: How to Business Manager and be a decent Developer both? - bo_Olean

I work in small web development firm. Since we are just starting out with our product / service aside for bootstraping, I have to take care of all the responsibility of business aspects (searching clients, communicating with them, managing projects etc) and my most day hours are involved in working as a developer too.<p>I'm getting tired of this double role. But, one thing is sure most HNers were once solo founders and  have got pass these sentiments. Any suggestion to keep oneself motivated in such ? or should I quit working double roles and focus more on development, which i enjoy most ?
======
DyumanBhatt
A coder who can do sales and management work are worth their weight in gold. I
would look at the situation in two ways:

1\. Your value in the startup is far greater as you get better at all those
different roles.

2\. Even in the worse case scenario if the startup doesn't take off, your
experiences place you in a super elite group of developers that can manage and
sell.

